# Spaying female ferrets in season?



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

So I've researched this and found out many vets will advise NOT to spay a Jill if she's in season, anyone know why?

My two young jills have now recently come in season and I was thinking of getting them done in a month or so as can't afford the £60 atm, and getting them the jill jab this week or next week to bring them out of season.

But why is it you can't get them done while they're in season? and has anyone here used the jill jab? if so how much did it cost and how long did it take to bring them out of season?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If I recall correctly, it's due to dramatic increase in blood loss.

Our vet does jill jabs for £15 a shot, usually started working well within the week, with them being completely out of season by two weeks, but it doesn't always work. We used it quite often when we had the rescues in and never had any issues with it except a little soreness around the injection site for a few hours after.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> If I recall correctly, it's due to dramatic increase in blood loss.
> 
> Our vet does jill jabs for £15 a shot, usually started working well within the week, with them being completely out of season by two weeks, but it doesn't always work. We used it quite often when we had the rescues in and never had any issues with it except a little soreness around the injection site for a few hours after.


Thanks for the info!

It doesn't always work? great...so how do you know if it's worked/hasn't worked?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

if the swelling dosent go down it hasnt worked : victory: my vet charges £12 for a jill jab


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

When animals come into season there is a lot of extra blood flow to the area.
This mean that when spaying in season it can be hard to control the bleeding and can cause a lot more blood loss or worse. 
Some vets are happy to spay at the start of the season ( first week or so ) 
The jill jab is not a great thing either but not sure what other option it has ( its a huge hormone injection which can cause them to become moody/aggressive and have phantom pregnancies ) 
Normally its recommended to spay 3-4 weeks after the jab as some ferrets can come back into season again ( with some the jab last all season thou ) 

Also when injected have a really good hold of the ferrets - the injection sting like buggery and rub the area well after as it can cause baldness in the injection site


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

When i helpped a ferret rescue, the vet always did ferrets in season as he said it was better for tham than the jab and he knew she wasn`t already preg. Saw many white ( white animals loose more blood) ferrets done this way and never had a problem. :2thumb:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> if the swelling dosent go down it hasnt worked : victory: my vet charges £12 for a jill jab


yes of course, silly me :2thumb:


Shadowz said:


> When animals come into season there is a lot of extra blood flow to the area.
> This mean that when spaying in season it can be hard to control the bleeding and can cause a lot more blood loss or worse.
> Some vets are happy to spay at the start of the season ( first week or so )
> The jill jab is not a great thing either but not sure what other option it has ( its a huge hormone injection which can cause them to become moody/aggressive and have phantom pregnancies )
> ...


Okay thanks for the info 


tinks30 said:


> When i helpped a ferret rescue, the vet always did ferrets in season as he said it was better for tham than the jab and he knew she wasn`t already preg. Saw many white ( white animals loose more blood) ferrets done this way and never had a problem. :2thumb:


Hmm, interesting that...ideally I'd love to be able to spay them right away without the hassle of a jill jab first and then spaying 2 weeks later...but I don't know if it's worth the risk...

Has anyone else had their jills spayed while in season??


----------

